

The History of Tetris - sbraford
http://www.atarihq.com/tsr/special/tetrishist.html

======
adrianwaj
From the article: "Robert Stein made, in total, about $250,000 on Tetris. He
could have made a great deal more, of course, but Stein had trouble getting
Atari and Mirrorsoft to pay him royalties for the (bogus) rights he sold
them....In 1996, with the financial backing of Henk Rogers, he [founder
Pazhitnov] organized The Tetris Company LLC, and is now finally getting
royalties for his creation."

------
rms
I get annoyed anytime whenever I see "Best Videogames of all time" lists that
don't put Tetris at the #1 spot. Seems like a no-brainer to me.

Alexey Pazhitnov designed a second puzzle game after Tetris, this is my
favorite implementation of it. <http://www.popcap.com/games/bigmoney> \--
click play free online.

------
edu
Purple on black hurts.

